# tá-se bem



## mariasilvia

oi todos, como é que voces traduziriam "tà-se bem"?
para o ingles, o italiano ou frances por favor 
obrigada


----------



## MOC

Isso é uma expressão usada em Portugal.

"I'm cool"
"We're cool"
"Everything's cool"

No caso de ser uma pergunta, isto é, alguém lhe perguntar "tá-se bem?", poderá ser

"Are you fine/cool?"
"Everything's ok/cool with you?"


----------



## Outsider

Tá-se bem? = _What's up?_

É calão juvenil, por isso não sei traduzi-lo para as outras línguas.


----------



## avok

What does "Tá-se " stand for ?


----------



## Outsider

_Tá-se bem_ = one is well, (more or less) literally.


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> _Tá-se bem_ = one is well, (more or less) literally.


 
Hmm, "Tá-se" is another way of saying "está"?


----------



## Outsider

"Tá" is a very common colloquial shortening of "está".


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> "Tá" is a very common colloquial shortening of "está".


 
Ahhhh, I know that  But what about this "-se" thing?? "está-se bem"?? Is it something like "a gente está bem"?


----------



## jonquiliser

Sim, acho que é isso que dis, avok: está-se bem.


----------



## MOC

avok said:


> Ahhhh, I know that  But what about this "-se" thing?? "está-se bem"?? Is it something like "a gente está bem"?


 
Like Outsider said before, It's like saying One is Well. It's like saying someone (an undefined subject) is well. 

"Faz-se isso mais tarde" could be loosely translated as "That will be done later." (It doesn't matter who does it).

Anyway, this is just something that is said (slang) to mean cool or ok. You shouldn't pay to much attention to it's literal meaning in this situation.

There's even people saying just "tá-se" which would mean "One is", although when it's said it's supposed to mean, "I'm ok."


----------



## avok

Gracinhas jonquiliser e Moc......

I think it is a bit like saying "ça va" in French to mean "I am ok"


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

When somebody ask you:

-Will you be mad with me?

You can answer:

-Nao, ta-sé bem!! (No, it is okay)

Here in Portugal we use "tá-se bem" to say that something is okay, is finne!
"it is okay"

So "tá-se bem" is the same thing of  "it is okay"!





avok said:


> Ahhhh, I know that  But what about this "-se" thing?? "está-se bem"?? Is it something like "a gente está bem"?


 

"tá-se bem" is a informal expression... it is not formal!
So it can not be translate word by word! It is a portuguese expression, it is a slang that means: It´s okay!


----------



## Românica

"tá-se bem" em italiano é "va bene".


----------



## avok

Karina (Brazil/Portugal) said:


> Here in Portugal we use "tá-se bem" to say that something is okay, is finne!
> "it is okay"


 
Even in Brazil you say "ta-se bem"?? or "se ta bem"?


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> Ahhhh, I know that


You might want to put that temper of yours under control. Ugly faces scare me, and when I'm scared I stop explaining.


----------



## Benvindo

avok said:


> Even in Brazil you say "ta-se bem"?? or "se ta bem"?


 
- - - - - - - - - - - -
No, as far as I know "tá-se bem" is not used  in Brazil with this meaning. We do use a lot of "tá" as a shortened form of "está", but in other contexts.  If you want to say that sthg. is OK, you can just say: "tudo bem", literally: "everything (is) well". 

It can be used either as a question or as an answer:

Q: "Como vai?"
A: "Tudo bem."

Q: "Tudo bem?"
A: "Tudo."

Hope it helps!

BV


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

avok said:


> Even in Brazil you say "ta-se bem"?? or "se ta bem"?


 
 In Brazil we do not use the portuguse slang "tá-se bem".
But in Brazil we have a slang that there is the same mean from "tá-se bem" the word/slang is :"beleza".  

So if i say:

-Will you be mad with me?

you can answer:

-Nao, tá beleza! » no, it is okay! (Brazil)
-Tá tudo beleza » everything is okay! (Brazil)
-Nao, tá-se bem » no, it is okay! (Portugal)


(Bouth of them (Beleza/ tá-se bem) there is the same mean: *it is okay, it is finne, okay...*

Well if you use the slang "tá-se bem" in Brazil nobody will understand you very well, what you really mean... if you say " beleza" that there is the same mean from "tá-se bem" everybody will understand it in Brazil!  

Beleza/ Tá-se bem = it is okay, it´s finne...

You can even make a question saying:

Tá tudo beleza? (is everything okay?)

Tá-se bem? (something that you were talking about and i ask you if you agree, if it is okay for you!)

And you can answer:

Yeah, ta-se bem! (yeah, it is okay)
Yeah, tá tudo beleza! (yeah, everything is okay/ finne)

 Please do not get confused... remenber that Beleza and tá-se bem there is the same mean and bouth of them are slang, one from Brazil and the aonther one from Portugal!


----------



## avok

> Originally Posted by *Benvindo*
> 
> Q: "Tudo bem?"
> A: "Tudo."
> 
> Hope it helps!


 
Yes thank you 




> Originally Posted by *Karina (Brazil/Portugal)*
> 
> In Brazil we do not use the portuguse slang "tá-se bem".
> But in Brazil we have a slang that there is the same mean from "tá-se bem" the word/slang is :"beleza".


 
Thank you, it is good to learn another slang !!


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

avok said:


> Thank you, it is good to learn another slang !!


 
You are wellcome... De nada!  "see you"


----------

